# I did nothing to deserve this kind of treatment



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

For some reason @Gumby-cr decided to send me out a bomb....holy crap! He literally broke my heart! This place still amazes me with its members. All of these are new to me except for the Nacatamale. Which is a heavenly smoke! Not sure how or when buddy but I owe you! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit! 


Sent from Dino’s accessories box....um wait..... i meant truck


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

What are those heartbreaker ones? I have never heard of them.

Edit: I researched it- Chogui. Cool!


----------



## mcfrey (Jan 9, 2018)

People are crazy on this forum. I just had an airstrike on my house too. Yours look very taste too.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

That's payback for the NC MAW you granted me. Glad they got there safe and sound. I remember you posting in your wishlist that you were looking for heartbreakers. Enjoy those sticks sir :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> What are those heartbreaker ones? I have never heard of them.


Chogui cigar company...I haven't been able to find any of these and what do you know...Old Gumby hits me

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow - another great hit. Green Man on a roll


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Great stuff Gumby. You chose a deserving victim for your thrashing. Jared is good people.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Outstanding hit!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done! @Gumby-cr


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Most bombs are just that....it's the p-nut gallery that delights in the aftermath of the raids and destruction. I sit back like a monkey playing the cymbals when I see all of the ashes.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Trust me, YOU did or said something. Can't hardly ask anyone anything without it ending in a trip to Home Depot. Nice hit though. Payback for a MAW, wow.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Love the title, "I did nothing to deserve this". Boo-freakin'-hoo! Such BS I dare say Jerod! You most definitely deserved such a whoopin' son; and a whoopin' you got! 
Very nice!


----------

